# 0.0.24 not load profile at startup



## AndreyPopov (Jun 12, 2005)

I have notebook with IGP345M.

after upgrading (from beta 10) to 0.0.24 final ATI Tool NOT load profile at startup and also not want load profile by Load button!

I unistall 0.0.24 ATI Tool - settings and log NOT saved.
install again.
find max, make new profile.
but no changes.

NOT load profile at startup and also not want load profile by Load button


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 13, 2005)

can anybody confirm this?

0.24 uses a different location to store the settings, so you have to reenable "load with windows, on startup load profile" setting


----------



## AndreyPopov (Jun 13, 2005)

*W1zzard*

made all.

uninstall with no save log and settings.
install again
find max
create New profile
goto Settings, choose StarUp and than Load with Windows by Registry key with choosen profile and unload sfter loading profile.
reboot

may be SysTool block any futures of ATI Tool?


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 14, 2005)

hmm i tried a few times and it seems to work


----------



## AndreyPopov (Jun 18, 2005)

where I must find problem?
in what it may be?

because I:
- unistall again
- reboot
- install again
- reboot
- find max
- make new profile
- set Load at Startup by Registry key

NOT LOAD!!

run ATI Tool - select Profile - press Load - - NOT LOAD!!
only when manualy enter core clock and press Set Clocks.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 18, 2005)

AndreyPopov said:
			
		

> where I must find problem?
> in what it may be?
> 
> because I:
> ...



try deleting your profiles.ini in the atitool directory. maybe that helps


----------



## AndreyPopov (Jun 19, 2005)

*W1zzard* deleting profiles.ini helps only for first restart. 

- I delete profiles.ini
- find max
- create new profile
- load Default and new profile any times - all work
- set Startup by registry with new profile.
- load Default and hibernate
- on and ... see loaded new profile, but ......
- i try load again Default and than again new - NOT WORK
- restart - NOT LOADED 

after creating new profile - it loaded ONLY ONCE!


----------

